# Whizzer north of Denver



## Balloonoob (Feb 27, 2019)

Not mine.... Just saw this one on Craigslist.   Never seen one of these show up for sale in my kneck of the woods before.  https://fortcollins.craigslist.org/mcy/d/fort-collins-vintage-1946-whizzer/6826398514.html


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 27, 2019)

Pics


----------

